# Any more Beetle R info?



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Quick Question: Anymore information or rumors on the Beetle R coming to the states this year?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

^This +1


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Vwguy026 said:


> ^This +1


considering nothing was mentioned at geneva your next best bet is fastivus


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> considering nothing was mentioned at geneva your next best bet is fastivus


Or you could bet that it's not coming here at all like everything else good lol


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Its Too Bad, Because the Beetle Could be a Real Contender for a Type R Version, Just wish it looked like the one at the German Auto Show…


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

I've been checking Autoblog and Leftlanenews everyday hoping to hear new information on the Beetle R and it's been months since it's "testing". If it comes out that would be nice along with a good all wheel drive system built for the car itself. If it also comes to the states I would definitely be interested in the car, but the pricing would also be something to think about. My dream bug would be a Blue Beetle R AWD with a 2.0t and DSG pushing 300hp stock. *swoon*


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Brown E said:


> I've been checking Autoblog and Leftlanenews everyday hoping to hear new information on the Beetle R and it's been months since it's "testing". If it comes out that would be nice along with a good all wheel drive system built for the car itself. If it also comes to the states I would definitely be interested in the car, but the pricing would also be something to think about. My dream bug would be a Blue Beetle R AWD with a 2.0t and DSG pushing 300hp stock. *swoon*


Since HPA in Canada has, for some time now, converted VW Scirocco's to AWD at a starting price of $85,000,
I wonder how much lower than that figure would VW have to want for a Bug produced by them? Could it be
priced in the range of a Golf R, which would be acceptable to many enthusiasts, or would the modifications 
required by the Beetle's design send the price into the $50,000 + area?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Apr built one, 40k if memory serves plus a totaled golf r lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since the profit margin on the Beetle is truly obscene, and I base this off the fact that the car
was built on the understanding that existing parts in the parts bin, coupled with a labor rate of
$30 a day in Puebla, versus the $30 + per hour wage realized for cars built in the U.S. like the
Passat, VW has plenty of 'room' to bring an AWD Beetle in at a small increase over the FWD
car and still make a tidy profit. If anyone has Jonathan Browning's phone number, please call
him and tell him to get going on this for us here in the U.S..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Since HPA in Canada has, for some time now, converted VW Scirocco's to AWD at a starting price of $85,000,
> I wonder how much lower than that figure would VW have to want for a Bug produced by them? Could it be
> priced in the range of a Golf R, which would be acceptable to many enthusiasts, or would the modifications
> required by the Beetle's design send the price into the $50,000 + area?


If you pay $50K for a beetle you officially have too much money for your own good.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I also keep checking sites almost daily for info. I haven't seen anything.

The New York Auto Show is coming up in April: I'm wondering if they'll announce something at that show. They try to spread these announcements out through the auto show 'year' so NY might be the place. Although I do believe NY is where they're debuting the updated Jetta, so they may not want to take focus away from the refreshed Jetta. 

_*If* I remember all the details correctly:_ It's been mentioned before, AWD for this model is HIGHLY unlikely, I hate to say. From what I understand this is for two reasons: 1. Puebla is not yet equipped to produce AWD models, and 2. The Jetta/Beetle platform was not designed to accomodate AWD. 

Buuuuuut...the Puebla team did produce a one-off Beetle R convertible with AWD. It was custom, but they did build it. And Puebla will be adding AWD production in the near future. And VW recently showed the Beetle Dune concept which was FWD, not AWD. The Dune is rumored to be headed to production, but the major complaint is that it is a FWD car and this is merely a body kit with a lift. I think it would be interesting if VW could add AWD to the Beetle and be able to spread that investment over two models. 


Buuuuuuuuut...the Scirocco R (the car in VW's lineup the Beetle most closely resembles) has never been available in AWD. And guess what? After driving the car, no one really cared about the lack of AWD. The Scirocco R is regarded as one of VW's most entertaining cars to drive. AWD adds weight and reduces MPG (and adds cost to produce which also raises the starting price). Huge advancements have been made in FWD handling and performance, so if the car is a hoot to drive, why bother? There are many other high HP cars that are FWD and are well regarded: Ford Focus ST, Fiesta ST, Mazdaspeed 3, MINI Cooper John Cooper Works, etc. 

Maybe Jamie will chime in with more info.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> Apr built one, 40k if memory serves plus a totaled golf r lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://youtu.be/_lYCXBll1lg


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Its Too Bad, Because the Beetle Could be a Real Contender for a Type R Version, Just wish it looked like the one at the German Auto Show…


I forgot how badass this looked. I'm going to plasti-dip the chrome bits around my R-line fog grilles this spring.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Remedy said:


> http://youtu.be/_lYCXBll1lg


Want this too that would be amazing


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Vwguy026 said:


> Its Too Bad, Because the Beetle Could be a Real Contender for a Type R Version, Just wish it looked like the one at the German Auto Show…


I always thought it looked great in Rising blue,


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Remedy said:


> I always thought it looked great in Rising blue,



Thats Nice Also!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Thats Nice Also!


Is this the GSR spoiler?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Is this the GSR spoiler?


Yes


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I did a little googling and found this article:

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/volkswagen-group-s-mqb-platform-explained-78771.html

This sentence is buried inside it:


> But speaking of coupes, the current generation Beetle is of course also going to be based on the modular toolkit, probably in 2018. However, a hardcore Beetle R with 280 hp has been developed by Volkswagen and will debut within the corse of this year. It will have a limited slip differential and should take under well under 6 seconds to reach 100 km/h. 4Motion AWD is, however, unlikely to be offered.


Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I did a little googling and found this article:
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/volkswagen-group-s-mqb-platform-explained-78771.html
> 
> ...


If it isn't going to have AWD, you can duplicate the expected power upgrade by moving up to
a K04. Don't see the point in having a Golf R with AWD, and then not offer AWD in a Beetle R.
Hey, maybe the rear 'balloon' headrests will get bigger so you have to sit on the door ledge
to see where you're going while backing up, like they had to do with one of the old 'Lambo's'.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> If it isn't going to have AWD, you can duplicate the expected power upgrade by moving up to
> a K04. Don't see the point in having a Golf R with AWD, and then not offer AWD in a Beetle R.


Beetle (and Jetta on which it is based) were not engineered to accomodate AWD. And Puebla couldn't accomodate adding AWD components to the assembly process. This is about to change as they move to MQB manufacturing. 

Also, VW doesn't make the Scirocco R in AWD. It's FWD only. So not all R models are AWD. (It still stinks though)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Beetle (and Jetta on which it is based) were not engineered to accomodate AWD. And Puebla couldn't accomodate adding AWD components to the assembly process. This is about to change as they move to MQB manufacturing.
> 
> Also, VW doesn't make the Scirocco R in AWD. It's FWD only. So not all R models are AWD. (It still stinks though)


You're right about the Scirocco not being AWD in their R model. I'm sure they stayed with the R designation
on the Golf R because of the 04 and 08 R32's also being performance cars. However, the Scirocco and Beetle,
not being in that category, should not have shared the R designation.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Unless VW has a big surprise in store for the New York International Auto Show it looks like we'll still all have to wait and see on the R.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Unless VW has a big surprise in store for the New York International Auto Show it looks like we'll still all have to wait and see on the R.


Not giving up huh? Lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LOL! Nope!


----------

